# Top Water Lures



## crazymanme2 (Jun 30, 2009)

Where is the best place to buy top water lures?Jitter bugs in particular


----------



## Jim (Jun 30, 2009)

crazymanme2 said:


> Where is the best place to buy top water lures?Jitter bugs in particular



Walmart!


----------



## fish devil (Jun 30, 2009)

:twisted: Cabelas or Bass Pro Shops catalogs or online.


----------

